# Sticky  OBAVIJEST



## Singidunum

Trenutno je cijeli forum blokiran na servisu http://www.flickr.com. Razlog za ovo je to što su primijetili da se ne poštuje njihova politika o navođenju izvora.

Njihova politika glasi:

"The Flickr service makes it possible to post content hosted on Flickr to outside web sites. However, pages on other web sites that display content hosted on flickr.com must provide a link from each photo or video back to its page on Flickr."

Međutim u ponudi nije automatsko linkovanje za forume, već samo html linkovanje koje ovdje ne funkcionira. Dok se ovo ne uredi, biće potrebno ručno linkovati.

Uvjet da se forum odblokira je za svaku fotografiju koju postavite sa Flickr-a, ispod nje ostaviti i link ka njenoj stranici.

Sve ovo vrijedi i za vaše osobne fotografije koje držite na servisu Flickr.

Hvala na pozornosti.


----------

